
Minecraft.Print() - lostbit
http://minecraftprint.com/
======
jcromartie
They should _really_ find some better examples other than 3D models that were
just imported into Minecraft... why bother? Why not just print _the original
3D models_? Show me a 3D printing of someone's original Minecraft lair that
they would be proud of.

~~~
Camth
The companion cube was selected because cubes are often used to test a 3d
printer (<http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:477>) while the enterprise was
selected to test whether the script was capable of handling something on a
rather large scale with high complexity.

Now that the tests are out of the way, it's time to print the lairs and cities
of which you speak.

------
zachallaun
Some previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2735832>

------
est
If it can print redstone, then it can print a 8bit CPU

